# Online galleries, Contests & Top Sites



## alafoto (Mar 30, 2008)

_Hello community,_

*Thanks for this forum*.

I'm new here and I'm here not for advertisement. As I have found here a lot of resources and a nice place to learn something, I'm planning to stay here for a bit longer than to post my links only. And BTW, I'll put a reciprocal links to my websites, so it's not egoistic usage only 
As I'm running several online projects, I would like to introduce a couple of new places for photography lovers.

*Online Galleries*. It's a free online galleries system, where users can create their galleries online. As I'm paying for bandwitch and disk space, all users are allowed to upload as many photos as they want for FREE. I don't know about future but today is like that. Multi language, multi themes, e-card, zoom, comments, ratings, favorites and many other features. Read more about... 

*Monthly Contests* - every month a new contest will run. This is the first month only so theme is free. In the future a contest will be extended: photo, photoshop and vector graphic, flash and media. And of course, some bigger prizes. This month's prize - a photoshop action, value $33 and some kind of advertisement. Read more...







*Top Sites*. It's a new either. It's a kind of banner exchange. Ratings, comments, statistics... All about photography: personal sites, agencies, merchants, companies, reviews etc... 





Thank you for reading and/or visiting. I appreciate you opinion.

BR, 
alafoto


----------

